
Show HN: Use keyboard shortcuts to launch your favorite URLs [Chrome Extension] - shrinath12
https://github.com/ShrinathRaje/rapid-links
======
dmlittle
Although not as easy to add/remote/edit URLs I make use of Chrome's custom
search engines for the same functionality. For example, I have a "search
engine" for HN that is just the letter "n" with no query modifiers. If I want
to open HN in the current tab I can just press Cmd+L, n, Return and if I want
to open it in a new tab I can do Cmd+L, n, Cmd+Return.

------
shrinath12
A google Chrome extension to quickly launch your favorite websites or URLs
using keyboard shortcuts.

------
shrinath12
@dmlittle Oh, I didn't know that. Thanks.

